# RCI/Disney occupancy



## Dukevrj (Dec 14, 2009)

I am looking at making an exchange at AKV for 10/10.  I do see availability.  My question is if I see a 1BR, can I book it for 2 adults and 3 kids. Or would I need a 2 Bedroom? (Really dont have the points)  I know they need the correct # of guests for Magic Express, and DDP.  Unsure what to do. Thanks for any info.  

Ray


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dukevrj said:


> I am looking at making an exchange at AKV for 10/10.  I do see availability.  My question is if I see a 1BR, can I book it for 2 adults and 3 kids. Or would I need a 2 Bedroom? (Really dont have the points)  I know they need the correct # of guests for Magic Express, and DDP.  Unsure what to do. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Ray



If one child is under 2, you are fine, but otherwise, Disney won't let you have five in the room.


----------



## delilahmarie (Dec 14, 2009)

The one bedrooms at AKV sleep up to 5 because they have a sleeper chair in the living room (except the value accommodations at Kidani Village). The Kidiani Village one bedroom also come with two bathrooms.

Delilah


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes... at AKV and BLT the 1 bedrooms sleep 5 with the chair sleeper.  At OKV, BCV, BWV, SSR & VWL the one bedroom only sleeps 4.  So, if I were you I'd grab it!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 14, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If one child is under 2, you are fine, but otherwise, Disney won't let you have five in the room.


This is not true for AKV and BLT.


----------



## dms1709 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a one bedroon in AKL and the RCI confirmation says it only sleeps 4.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 15, 2009)

The confirmations do only say 4/4.  But, if you have been assigned to any category in Kidani (and maybe some in Jambo), there is a sleeper chair in the living room for a fifth person.  I probably wouldn't do it unless I was in Kidani, because I'd also want the second bathroom.  But, if you call RCI with the unit on hold, they will tell you whether you have that second bath (and hence, whether you are in Kidani) or not.


----------

